# مدى انتشار الأرقام الشرقية



## إسكندراني

لاحظت وجود الأرقام الشرقية في ليبيا أحياناً
كما لفتت نظري هذه الوثيقة التونسية القديمة
هل يعلم أحد شيئاً عن سبب انتشار الأرقام الغربية في المغرب والشرقية في المشرق؟
​


----------



## Xence

لا يوجد شيء اسمه الأرقام الغربية .. فالأرقام المستعملة حاليا في المغرب ومعظم بلدان العالم هي ما يسمى بالأرقام العربية.. هناك اختلاف في تفسير استعمال هذه الأرقام في المغرب بينما تستعمل الأرقام المسماة بالمشرقية في المشرق .. لكن هناك اتفاق على أن هذه الأرقام عربية ، والغرب نفسه يسميها كذلك (انظر الروابط الملحقة) ا
مقالة ويكيبيديا
وجهات نظر مختلفة
بحث مغربي

أما فيما يخص الوثيقة التونسية ، فمن الواضح أنها ترجع إلى الحقبة الاستعمارية (حوالي 1875 ميلادي) .. حيث لم تكن الطباعة متطورة محليا ، ويتم اللجوء إلى الآلات التي كانت تستخدم في المشرق آنذاك (مصر ، لبنان ...) ا​


----------



## إسكندراني

ما يثير فضولي هو شحّ الكتابة بالأرقام العربية (الغبارية) قديماً مقارنة بانتشار الأرقام الشرقية منذ مئات السنين... أحبّ أن أرى شكلها قديماً لأقارن


----------



## Xence

هناك بحث لأستاذ جزائري يدحض فيه فرضية أن تكون الأرقام العربية (سواء المشرقية أو المغربية) من أصل هندي كما يسود عند الكثير ، بل يذهب إلى أن أصلها مرتبط بالحروف العربية ، وقد نشأت أول مرة في المغرب قبل أن تنتقل إلى أوربا والمشرق ، حيث طرأت عليها بعض التحويرات والتغييرات .. وهو هنا يعتمد على بعض المخطوطات الجزائرية القديمة التي تعود إلى بداية القرن التاسع عشر (أي قبل فترة الاحتلال الفرنسي) .. البحث مكتوب باللغة الفرنسية ، مع ملخص بالانكليزية

الملف في شكل بي دي اف​


----------



## إسكندراني

إليكم بوثيقة تونسية قديمة مكتوب فيها أرقام (مشرقية) بخط اليد
أكاد أجزم أن تلك الأرقام كان لها حضور في تونس (لا أعلم عن الجزائر والمغرب) في عهد مضى
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Document_en_écriture_maghrébine.jpg


----------



## Xence

سلام

نعم ، نجد الكثير من مثل هذه الوثائق في المغرب العربي عموما .. لكن كما نلاحظ فإن هذه الوثيقة تعود إلى بداية القرن العشرين ، أي أثناء فترة الاحتلال الفرنسي .. وهي الفترة التي اضطربت فيها كثير من المعالم ، مما جعل المغاربة يلجأون إلى الأرقام المشرقية .. لكن بعد الاستقلال عادوا إلى الأرقام التي يستعملها الغرب ، والتي كانوا هم من صدرها له أول مرة عن طريق الأندلس وصقلية ونحوهما​


----------



## إسكندراني

هل توجد أي مخطوطات تدل على وجودها في المنطقة المغاربية قبل أوروبا؟ اندهشت لإعلان مذيع بالبي بي سي يزعم أنه لا دليل لكونها من أصل عربي وأن هذه مغالطة شائعة لا غير


----------



## Xence

لست أدري إن كنت قد اطلعتَ على المبحث الذي أرفقتُه في المشاركة رقم 4 ... لآنك ستجد فيه نماذج عن الأرقام العربية قبل فترة الاحتلال ، كما هو واضح مثلا في نسخة مخطوط كتاب خليل بن إسحاق ومخطوطات أخرى (انظر الصفحات 3 ، 4 ، 5 من ملف البي دي آف)ا​


----------



## إسكندراني

في الواقع اطلعت عليه فور ترك رسالتي وهو رائع حقا أرجو أن تفيدونا بكل البحوث من هذا القبيل أو بمخطوطات من هذا النوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kaka17

أصل الأرقام هو عربي


----------



## إسكندراني

بحث يلخص الحروف الرومية التي كانت تستخدم أرقاما في المغرب قبل الاستعمار

http://www.ucam.ac.ma/fssm/rydarab/doc/unicode/n3087-1.pdf


----------



## znati

*في الواقع نحن في تونس كنا في القرون الماضية القليلة نستعمل الحرف الهندي اللذي يستعمله المشارقة نتيجة الهيمنة العثمانية لكن بعد الاستقلال عن فرنسا اصبح الحرف الرسمي هو الحرف العربي اللذي يستعمله الغرب*


----------

